# 1941 Firestone Super Cruiser



## Rust_Trader (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow didn't know they could fetch this much doe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120896722172#ht_2074wt_922


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Apr 16, 2012)

*Super cruiser*

Is that a cruiser rear rack on a super cruiser I don't see a rear tail light so much for 100% OG. Hate to be picky but $4500 a couple of hours into the auction that is what I believe he or she meant regarding jaw-dropping .I could have bought 3-4 of them for what I paid for mine. Don't get me wrong it's a nice looking bike but for $4500+ that thing better do the laundry, clean the house and not say a word when I find another bike to add to my collection that is slowly over taking the entire house.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 16, 2012)

Jaw dropping..I don't sees no titties on this bike...
Somebody found themselves a cruiser model (dropstand holes and non lit rack) added a cushioner fork and possibly a repop badge.
Nate's supercruiser looks to be the best and most accurately restored, including the triple colors on the fenders in which look a little off dimensionally on this one to me, but it could be my tiny blackberry screen.
Still a nice bike, but high price tags and exhorbitant descriptions  bring out the worst in me.
Chris


----------



## fatbike (Apr 16, 2012)

The saddle and pedals are wrong. The seat should be a deluxe Troxel with wear tabs. And it should actually have a kick-stand. Isn't this the one that sold on eBay last year for 2500? If so, there were parts swapped.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 16, 2012)

The one that sold last year was Mark Gordon's... Half the price and a far nicer than this one..!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow, there's more than one person willing to pay that much for it, its up to $4650!


----------



## Boris (Apr 17, 2012)

Regardless of the price, someone did a very nice job on that bike. I guess this was an instance where it actually paid to restore the sum of all parts.


----------



## npence (Apr 19, 2012)

One thing that stands out to me is the rear reflector is to high on fender, rear rack isn't right, seat is wrong, and I'm sure I can find more wrong if I would see it in person. I would sell mine for that kind of money.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see if that bid isn't retracted. Before I drop that kind of coin on a bike I do a lot of research and ask a lot of questions. V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow two poeple Really wanted this gem. I would sell mine for that kind of money and mine is a lot more original then that bike. I hope the new owner really loves this bike when he finds out what all is wrong with it.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn that's a lot for that bike.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 21, 2012)

It appears to have been relisted on a BUY-IT-Now for only $5000.00 or offers. WHAT A DEAL!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Smells like shilling to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## puddlz (Apr 25, 2012)

*Relisted*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-Boys-C...138?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c263395a2

Wonder if he gave the bad bidders negative feedback ?

I would hope so


----------

